# Big South Update 7/20/14: Wood, Found Paddles, Lost Paddles.



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

On a whim, scouted Bouncing Betty (we never scout that one), and fortunately removed a 10' log. It was last seen floating in the eddy, above Taco Bob's. Hopefully it will flush through to the flats below. Scout Taco Bob's if you go this week. 

Meltdown log moved from river right to just left of the line, river center. Basically more in the way. The lead-in is pretty well dewatered (with 80% of the water going through the river right sieve). The changes to that drop over the last few years (log issues aside) are making Meltdown the most commonly portaged drop on the run. 

Lead in class IV's to Primetime, the large, branched, stripped tree on river left is harder to avoid with the lower flows. Last week it was easy to stay center right, now it's a hump boof, and you need to boof the right side of the hump. On a cleaning note, if someone goes in with a handsaw and debranched the tree, then it wouldn't be too problematic. 
Lost: Paddle on this yesterday. 

Short ways below Double Trouble, the river-wide log is deceiving on the lead in. Go right and duck it. 
Found: Kevin Jacobi, the other group found your paddle and put it on shore somewhere. 

Logs at the lead-in of Rush (at the standard lower takeout) are kind of in the way. 

Flows were still okay, despite "too low" talk. 2nd mark on the takeout rock. We hiked in on Corral Creek to skip Weird Creek, which is nice for boat abuse, but wasn't totally necessary. Great day.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Good to hear, I figured it was too low. 

I found Jacobi's paddle last Monday and it was broke so I just took the poogies and left the paddle. It is on shore just upstream of a small creek that enters above Pin Cushion. I let him know where it was. 

Was the guy that ran Poudre Falls with you? Who was it?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Kyle. Way too few big south updates this season. Glad some folks still spread the word to a larger audience.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Sorry Ian, most of us are Facebookers now that the rafters have taken over the buzz.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

yes... I am not a facebooker. I usually get my big south reports from the rock report (none this year sadly) or the buzz.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Ian, do you want pull off some Foley magic and see what the plan is for releases?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I will call up the long draw guy thur to get a weekend flow update. Planning on heading up there this weekend if it still holds


----------



## tskoe23 (Jun 19, 2010)

If anyone is heading up saturday, I'd love to get on the river. It'll be my first time down though.


----------

